# Y shaped instrument for knitting?



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you share a picture???


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a picture but the ones I have seen look similar to a sling shot and are about the same size. The handle fits into your hand.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

From your description, it sounds like a slingshot.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

HAHA yes, I know they do look like a sling shot but it is used with yarn and it does have a name just can't remember, getting old I guess. lol


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a lucet cord tool


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> HAHA yes, I know they do look like a sling shot but it is used with yarn and it does have a name just can't remember, getting old I guess. lol


Maybe for making knitted hairpinlace, although that is usually crocheted.
Need a pic.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


It is a "Lucet"

Here is a link to a YouTube video.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

AH, Yes a LUCET. I knew you guys would come through! Thanks so much!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
No need to use them anymore since one can do the seme I cord on a single DPN and use the smallest length you can find. I make my own DPN in this usage out of cheap bamboo skewers--cut off the length of DPN you like with pruning shears, then with hand held pencil sharpener just sharpen the other end. When you practice it is faster than the lucet and much firmer cord.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

This thing is wonderful - can think of SO many utilitarian projects - leashes and horse leads to begin with. Like lanyards we used to make but easier and quicker.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

You can just put it in google and lots of places to purchase come up. They have some really beautiful wood


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> AH, Yes a LUCET. I knew you guys would come through! Thanks so much!


Here's another video version, using a 'no-twist' method


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks I will check this one out as well. I think it would be a great item to keep on hand for when the grands come to visit. something they would like to do.



didough said:


> Here's another video version, using a 'no-twist' method


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Mercury said:


> Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


http://www.bellalunatoys.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=lucet

http://lacis.com/catalog/


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> Thanks I will check this one out as well. I think it would be a great item to keep on hand for when the grands come to visit. something they would like to do.


I have a couple of different clothespins from the dollar store that would do the same job, in different sizes. Cheap too!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Disgo - can you explain your method - it sounds very useful.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

you can make a simple lucet, if you have the patience. i made one using a placard-shaped wood form from michaels. i used xacto knives to carve out a piece, and then sanded-sanded-sanded.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Mercury said:


> Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


I made one from a wooden fork. Just cut the inside tine away and sand it smooth. Works great. I've seen people do the same thing with plastic forks.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

Mejarrett said:


> I made one from a wooden fork. Just cut the inside tine away and sand it smooth. Works great. I've seen people do the same thing with plastic forks.


ingenious!!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

just google it.



Mercury said:


> Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> I have a couple of different clothespins from the dollar store that would do the same job, in different sizes. Cheap too!


Were you aware the clamp type on the left side of your picture makes the perfect seaming tool? That would depend on the weight of yarn of course, but for many woven fabrics it would be great. Using a thin table top or a very heavy flat surface you can start your seam (from your right to your left) and then clamp the two edges together--flat. Using the mattress or the baseball stitch (fern in embroidery) you then hold taught the pieces in your left hand while creating your stitches. Make at least 3 or more and then draw through the sewing yarn until it just starts to "set". Unclamp and with your right hand pull the finished stitches to the right which will allow for the stretch ease you need in the seam. Clamp and repeat.

In my couture class we learned to do this with a weight made of dense fabric and then filled it with bird shot (that was not easy to come by then but with all the box hunting stores now would be easy to find). I have adapted a newer version by sewing on a hardware/quilters clamp to my weights so I can sew most anywhere I want.

I also learned this is a much better way of embroidering without the need of a hoop and makes life so much easier to pick up just a tweak of the surface fabric threads and not puncture completely through the fabric like old books showed. For stranded/carried work over larger areas you make fine back stitches this way (not showing to reverse) and when the area is outlined you merely lay the strand work through those stitches instead--no puckering and nice smooth flat filler work. The same holds true for duplicate stitch in knitting.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

tatsfieldknitter said:


> Disgo - can you explain your method - it sounds very useful.


I can't find the video but this shows a three stitch version of what I learned on two stitches--same method just one stitch less:





While searching for the above I came across this one (probably foreign since it has no audio) of an even easier way without the need for the double points:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=2+stitch+i+cord&FORM=VIRE3#view=detail&mid=F4B4E6CC62CE1D18184AF4B4E6CC62CE1D18184A


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Mercury said:


> Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


I got one recently at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Fascinating....... I never knew ! :roll:


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

P


disgo said:


> Were you aware the clamp type on the left side of your picture makes the perfect seaming tool? That would depend on the weight of yarn of course, but for many woven fabrics it would be great. Using a thin table top or a very heavy flat surface you can start your seam (from your right to your left) and then clamp the two edges together--flat. Using the mattress or the baseball stitch (fern in embroidery) you then hold taught the pieces in your left hand while creating your stitches. Make at least 3 or more and then draw through the sewing yarn until it just starts to "set". Unclamp and with your right hand pull the finished stitches to the right which will allow for the stretch ease you need in the seam. Clamp and repeat.
> 
> In my couture class we learned to do this with a weight made of dense fabric and then filled it with bird shot (that was not easy to come by then but with all the box hunting stores now would be easy to find). I have adapted a newer version by sewing on a hardware/quilters clamp to my weights so I can sew most anywhere I want.
> 
> I also learned this is a much better way of embroidering without the need of a hoop and makes life so much easier to pick up just a tweak of the surface fabric threads and not puncture completely through the fabric like old books showed. For stranded/carried work over larger areas you make fine back stitches this way (not showing to reverse) and when the area is outlined you merely lay the strand work through those stitches instead--no puckering and nice smooth flat filler work. The same holds true for duplicate stitch in knitting.


Thanks a lot disgo. I hadn't thought of using them for that. They don't actually work very well as clothespins so they've been in my granddaughter's toybox until now. Will have to keep a couple for myself now.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Mejarrett said:


> It is a "Lucet"
> 
> Here is a link to a YouTube video.
> 
> ...


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

disgo said:


> I can't find the video but this shows a three stitch version of what I learned on two stitches--same method just one stitch less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco. The second video making an i-cord with just two stitches was new to me. A great new way. Although nearing 70 I am still finding so much to learn about knitting , thank goodness.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I learn something new everyday. I've never seen this tool or the making of the piece but it is very interesting. So glad someone knew what you were describing and being able to see a demonstration of it used.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Thanks I will check this one out as well. I think it would be a great item to keep on hand for when the grands come to visit. something they would like to do.


Yes, when we do public demos, lucet is one of the things kids go mad for doing. Makes good, strong cords for shoe (and bodice!) laces, etc and is small and portable.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Disgo
Thank you. I love it when I can do something without buying more stuff. But when the Grandkids get older, a Lucet would be fun along with a French loom.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh how awsum, thank you BoBeau for this info, there are tons of links on YOU TUBE showing how to use this tool.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello, Does this happen to have a hole on the neck of the "Y"? If not it is an old form of a Lucet-you start with a figure 8 over the top of the Y, then wrap around the outside of the Y (Not to the inside-just stay on the outside) then take the bottom loop over the top of the wrap-a-round and over the new and let it fall off the arm of the Y. We, as kids, did the in our 18th century re-enacting days. Oh, sorry, yes it does make an I cord. If you are lucky you can still buy the 4 pronged (2-Y's that fit into each other) to make a 4 sided cord. It is alot of fun.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mercury said:


> Where can you purchase a lucet cord maker?


Hi, it is pretty easy to make one if you are the frugal sort. I kept an eye out in thrift stores for wooden forks. Then I had my Dad cut out the middle tine and shorten the handle. We sanded the two outer tines by hand a bit to round them slightly and voila, a lucet!

Oh, he also drilled a hole just below the tines so I could feed the cords through. Didn't take him 30 minutes or so, plus some hand sanding.


----------



## sheltiejudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Love your avatar.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well color me gobsmacked. I never saw one of those before. I lover the square cord. I am going to have to get my hubby to make one of those&#128525;


----------



## ticuta (Feb 27, 2015)

I know how to do an I cord on 2 dpn, but how do you do it with a single one?


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I just googled this. How interesting!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> I can't find the video but this shows a three stitch version of what I learned on two stitches--same method just one stitch less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Structurally, I-cord is the same a lucet cord. The difference is that with a lucet, there is no needle to provide a space in each stitch, and with the lucet, each stitch has tension applied until it is snug. The result is that I-cord is very stretchy, and more bulky than a lucet cord made with the same yarn. A lucet cord has very little stretch in it and is thinner compared to an I-cord done in the same yarn.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

disgo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> No need to use them anymore since one can do the seme I cord on a single DPN and use the smallest length you can find. I make my own DPN in this usage out of cheap bamboo skewers--cut off the length of DPN you like with pruning shears, then with hand held pencil sharpener just sharpen the other end. When you practice it is faster than the lucet and much firmer cord.


I find this lucet quicker than dpn for I-cord. Bought mine at one of our two excellent LYS's, Vineyard Knitworks, Vineyard Haven MA. Don't know if they have more. Google.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> Were you aware the clamp type on the left side of your picture makes the perfect seaming tool? That would depend on the weight of yarn of course, but for many woven fabrics it would be great. Using a thin table top or a very heavy flat surface you can start your seam (from your right to your left) and then clamp the two edges together--flat. Using the mattress or the baseball stitch (fern in embroidery) you then hold taught the pieces in your left hand while creating your stitches. Make at least 3 or more and then draw through the sewing yarn until it just starts to "set". Unclamp and with your right hand pull the finished stitches to the right which will allow for the stretch ease you need in the seam. Clamp and repeat.
> 
> In my couture class we learned to do this with a weight made of dense fabric and then filled it with bird shot (that was not easy to come by then but with all the box hunting stores now would be easy to find). I have adapted a newer version by sewing on a hardware/quilters clamp to my weights so I can sew most anywhere I want.
> 
> I also learned this is a much better way of embroidering without the need of a hoop and makes life so much easier to pick up just a tweak of the surface fabric threads and not puncture completely through the fabric like old books showed. For stranded/carried work over larger areas you make fine back stitches this way (not showing to reverse) and when the area is outlined you merely lay the strand work through those stitches instead--no puckering and nice smooth flat filler work. The same holds true for duplicate stitch in knitting.


It sounds like you're using the clamp to make a make-shift sewing bird.

http://cdn3.volusion.com/e4kpe.h7apn/v/vspfiles/photos/591273-2.jpg?1384185214


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Is it a lucet (lucette)? It's used for making thin cord.

Hazel


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the lucet cord used for?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> What is the lucet cord used for?


I think it's used for the same thing that one uses I-cord for: edgings, embellishments on garments, pulling through yarn-over holes, etc.

Hazel


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

The Woolery carries them. Two different kinds. Good service, too. Woolery.com


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Hazel. I've made lots of I-cords for hats, mittens, etc. but have never heard of this. I always learn something from this site!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting your question. Because of it and a reply with a video link I learned something new. KP is a wonderful site.



spinlouet said:


> A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

CdnKnittingNan said:


> What is the lucet cord used for?


Lucets were used during the Middle Ages and beyond.

Most of the clothes then were intended to be worn for years, and were sometimes willed to descendants upon death. For clothing to be worn for a long time, it has to be adjustable.

Almost all women's clothing at the time had laces at the sides or back to allow it to be pulled over the head, but so it could then be tightened to fit a bit more snugly.

Around that time and later, the stockings men wore were really stockings, not something more like tights. They had eyelets in the tops, and underwear had places to attach cords, called points that tied the stockings to the underwear to keep them up.

They were the forerunner of modern-day shoelaces. They even were tipped with aglets, which are small metal pieces that take the place of the stiff tips on shoelaces to make them easier to lace up.

You can still buy aglets today in jewelry supply stores and western stores to use on the tips of bolo cord ties. Scroll down.
https://shop.rings-things.com/cart/pc/Bolo-Tips-Bolo-Slides-Bolo-Backs-c1287.htm

You could use lucet cords for almost anything. I have used silk thread to make cords to hang pendant jewelry around my neck. They can work as shoelaces, cords around the openings of hoods or around the waist to make it adjustable, or a cord to hold a hat on.

You can use them almost anywhere you would use an I-cord that's not edging.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for your reply to this question. I watched the video link and learned something new.



BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

What you're describing sounds like a Lucet, it's for a particular type of 'weaving' or 2 stranded' braiding' of cord. A friend of mine sketched a lucet for my husband and I so we could make her 1 back 20 or so years ago. We made 2 (I figured she could teach me) it was a great pocket project to have and as long as you kept it taut you couldn't screw it up so I had it with me most of the time. We ended up making quite a few to sell because they were so easy to learn to use, and they were fairly cheap to make.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Some lucets do not have the "handle" at the bottom, and I like these better because, as pointed out above, they fit in a pocket along with a small ball of yarn or thread. So you can take your project anywhere and work on it for a few minutes here and there.

There is one company that makes lucets with a bobbin you can buy for it that gives you someplace to wind the thread waiting to be used, and also goes over the points on the lucet, keeping the working loops from sliding off in your pocket.

http://www.thelucet.co.uk/lucet_links.htm

The photo on this page shows the bobbin on the lucet for storage in your pocket. The bobbin just slides off and can remain in your pocket while you're using the lucet, and then just be put back in place.

The link takes you to a page on the website of the people who make and sell this brand. Look around the site, and you can find where to buy them.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Lostarts! I learned way more than I expected and I thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

sling shot is what comes to my mind.


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

It sounds like a Lucet braiding fork. An old Viking craft that makes a square braid. I am doing some right now to use on a cell phone holder done in naalbinding, also a Viking craft.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I just do Lucet from a center pull ball. Doing some right now.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> I have a couple of different clothespins from the dollar store that would do the same job, in different sizes. Cheap too!


You are so clever!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Not so clever because I would send a picture of doing lucet if I could figure out how to send from my iPhone! Will sit down and figure it out soon ......when I have time!
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info. I have never seen that before.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

You can buy them through my cousin; www.sallypointer.com she has many interesting things on her site.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I just found the folder that came with my lucet. The company is Wool Tree Mill.

Very pretty little tool, lovely wood.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

How interesting


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


I think you are discribing a 'Lucet'. it was used to mame laces/cord.
escecially when they wore laced corsets.
usually a good job for small children, kept them busy and they was always a need.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


Thanks for the link - this is so neat!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


BoBeau is right. it's a lucet. I have two. One for worsted weight and one for fingering. It makes a nice cord, a bit different from the I-cord but very nice.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, this is very timely for me. I had never heard, or seen, one of these before. AND, I'm signed up for a course tomorrow at my local bead shop for a "ducette" lesson.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you for posting this query and thank you to Bobeau for the solution. They say you learn something new each day, well this is my 'new' for the day as in my 72 years I have never seen anything like it. Very interesting. &#128154;


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucet.... check this page diagram for making a braid.

http://www.lucets.com/pages/2color.html


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

It si a lu cet, sas hobby lobby yesterday and saw them, to make flat cord î think.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

disgo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> No need to use them anymore since one can do the seme I cord on a single DPN and use the smallest length you can find. I make my own DPN in this usage out of cheap bamboo skewers--cut off the length of DPN you like with pruning shears, then with hand held pencil sharpener just sharpen the other end. When you practice it is faster than the lucet and much firmer cord.


I am not understanding how you do it with a skewer. Is there a video showing it?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> It's a lucet cord tool


Yes


----------



## silvrepen (Oct 1, 2014)

spinlouet said:


> AH, Yes a LUCET. I knew you guys would come through! Thanks so much!


Looks like the same principle as loom knitting - the twist caston and the manual loop over to secure the stitch. Could be useful, but I also ordered the Embellishments tool from Amazon so it could also be in there. We will see. :?: :?:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Laniebp said:


> I am not understanding how you do it with a skewer. Is there a video showing it?


The cheap bamboo skewer you find at the grocery. Come several to a pack. The ones that always end up burning despite soaking them in water overnight :hunf:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> You can just put it in google and lots of places to purchase come up. They have some really beautiful wood


http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Lucet-Braiding-Tool/dp/B0046IBADI

$14.00


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Structurally, I-cord is the same a lucet cord. The difference is that with a lucet, there is no needle to provide a space in each stitch, and with the lucet, each stitch has tension applied until it is snug. The result is that I-cord is very stretchy, and more bulky than a lucet cord made with the same yarn. A lucet cord has very little stretch in it and is thinner compared to an I-cord done in the same yarn.


So true--just like the difference between shuttle and needle tatting where the needle creates the gauge of the stitches and not the thread. I still prefer my finger crocheted cord since I can draw the loop extremely tight. No tool necessary unless one doesn't have fingers. It creates a triangular cord since chain loops are made of three strands. Works great for any cord used in tying things securely as it ties better on itself and has no stretch. And most importantly it can be done extremely fast so one can create yards in just minutes. The instructor could not understand why I could go so fast as she had no idea I had been doing and teaching shuttle tatting for many years prior.



lostarts said:


> It sounds like you're using the clamp to make a make-shift sewing bird.
> 
> http://cdn3.volusion.com/e4kpe.h7apn/v/vspfiles/photos/591273-2.jpg?1384185214


Now you and I both now we would be laughed out of couture work using such a fancy contraption. That would be similar to the gilded 201 Singer treadle that came out during the find of King Tut's Tomb will all the lotus and papyrus hieroglyphs all over it and then using it for an alteration/industrial machine :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:

You are as bad as Jessica-Jean that found the sterling silver crochet hooks for me made in China with animal motifs carved into open work like they were carving ivory. Could be what they are using the old ivory carvers for now days like the metalist in Japan making the animal sculptures after the Samurai were banned.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

OH DANG!!!! Another craft I must learn. What fun, what fun. Thanks. This is going to be fun.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeannie2009 said:


> Disgo
> Thank you. I love it when I can do something without buying more stuff. But when the Grandkids get older, a Lucet would be fun along with a French loom.


You are most welcome. The link to the toy online store would be perfect then for the grand kids. Anything to interest them in string/thread/yarn is good for their neurological development like music etc.



Alta Grama said:


> P
> 
> Thanks a lot disgo. I hadn't thought of using them for that. They don't actually work very well as clothespins so they've been in my granddaughter's toybox until now. Will have to keep a couple for myself now.





knittingnanna19 said:


> Thanks Disco. The second video making an i-cord with just two stitches was new to me. A great new way. Although nearing 70 I am still finding so much to learn about knitting , thank goodness.


Having hung clothes for far too long I could have figured that out. My mother would not use a dryer and had a steel pole with steel cable clothes line for outdoors and a fancy cord-roll up like a blind for her loft indoors to continue to hang clothes.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't read all of the posts, but after watching the video, I think it would be a good tool for making cord for the oriental-looking 'frog' closures.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7809930_instructions-making-frog-closure-clothing.html


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> I didn't read all of the posts, but after watching the video, I think it would be a good tool for making cord for the oriental-looking 'frog' closures.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_7809930_instructions-making-frog-closure-clothing.html


When you use silk buttonhole twist in a small thread size (frogs should be stiff for easy usage), it makes the perfect closure for the silk cheongsam, surplice neckline, or Mandarin collared loose fitting evening jackets of silk.

Instead of whacking up wooden forks you can use two nails on your old wooden spool loom and for the long departed that used their thumb and forefinger.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


Sounds to me like you are refering to a Lucet, which is used to make cord. This is an ancient tool dating back to the Vikings.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

"Oriental" and "orient" refer to *the East* and imply a European perspective. Thus, the current P.C. terms are "Asia" and "Asian,"
which do not imply that the *correct* position is in Europe. "Pacific rim" would also be acceptable for those Asian countries which do rim the Pacific.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> A friend inquired as to what this instrument might be used for. It is a wooden Y shaped instrument. I have seen them before but for the life of me I cannot remember what they are used for. Are they used to make some kind of I cord or for knitting in some fashion?


The tool you are describing is probably a lucette that is used for making cord.


----------



## kddomingue (Jan 14, 2015)

I found one recently at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

I found several of ebay in animal shapes. The were really cute. Their legs are the "Y". There was a sheep, giraffe, unicorn, cat and others. If you'd like to take a look at them.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1312.R1.TR9.TRC1.A0.H1.Xluce.TRS2&_nkw=lucet+weaving&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Texasjan said:


> I found several of ebay in animal shapes. The were really cute. Their legs are the "Y". There was a sheep, giraffe, unicorn, cat and others. If you'd like to take a look at them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1312.R1.TR9.TRC1.A0.H1.Xluce.TRS2&_nkw=lucet+weaving&ghostText=&_sacat=0


There are a batch of this kind of lucet on Etsy, too.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

The animal shapes are "cute," yes, but one's hand needs to feel comfortable, and I am not sure these lucets would be comfy. Some of those online look to me as though they are not proportioned for most comfortable use: the prongs are too close, the handle too short, the whole thing too small, or something. If possible, try one out before committing.


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I have checked out a source in the UK. May send for small kit even though I have a wood and antler. He says his are faster and I am pretty slow.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

The 'Ducette' class I attended on Saturday was excellent, and she sells kits for her 'trademarked' Ducette. This is really one instruments with a Lucette at each end, allowing for different thicknesses.
http://ducettelucettingx2.blogspot.ca/p/products.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This has been an interesting read while eating my lox and bagel. However much I would like to add to my toy/toolbox and however much I _love_ the colours offered at: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lucet-tool-for-weaving-braiding-cordmaking-loom-bands-Choice-of-colours-/111424833789?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item19f17008fd , there's no way I'll pay fourteen bucks sh&h on a three dollar purchase! I'll pass and try some of the alternatives offered in the last six pages. Thank you all for the info!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

You can make a lucet from a thrift store salad tossing fork or even a dinner fork. With salad fork cut out the two inner tines. Dinner fork bend down inner tines. There you go, instructions on the internet and away you go finding out if it is fun for you. I just watch TV winding away.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> From your description, it sounds like a slingshot.


LOL


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

the Lucet makes a cord that is square, as opposed to i-cord, which is round.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

2 ways to use a knitting fork, or lucet (video)


----------

